# New STI on order



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Just placed an order for a new 9mm Guardian. I don't know much about STI, but from what I've read they sound good. Will post a range report as soon as I have one. Now the wait and I'm not real good at waiting.:mrgreen:
Ken


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

STI pistols have a great reputation. I am sure you'll be pleased with the gun. As the song says, "The waiting is the hardest part."


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very interested in that one myself. Be looking for your range report and pictures too. :supz:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I look forward to the pictures and range report  Congrats!

-Jeff-


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

Ken Jones said:


> Just placed an order for a new 9mm Guardian. I don't know much about STI, but from what I've read they sound good. Will post a range report as soon as I have one. Now the wait and I'm not real good at waiting.:mrgreen:
> Ken


STIs are incredible 1911s. I've never owned or shot a Guardian, but I do have the Spartan, Trojan, and Legacy all in 45ACP. They are outstanding, especially the Legacy. The Spartan uses an Armscor slide and frame fitted with STI parts, but still a great 1911 for the money.


----------



## Landor (Jan 31, 2008)

I have been eyeballing a Guardian for a while now. I also look forward to your report..


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

I also have a Guardian on order from Brazos Custom Gunworks.. won't be delivered to them until after the 1st of July and the wait is killing me... got it in .45 ACP..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Lets hear some reviews on those new STIs!


----------



## TalonArms_R (Jun 15, 2007)

Guardians are outstanding pistols for carry. It will fit into your collection quite nicely!


----------

